# Increasing Draw Weight



## Rumil (Mar 19, 2013)

Go at your own rate,,,, you don't want to draw to much as your form will suffer. Fall seasons are still a long way away,,


----------



## PixieChinchilla (Jan 3, 2016)

Rumil said:


> Go at your own rate,,,, you don't want to draw to much as your form will suffer. Fall seasons are still a long way away,,


At what point should I know that I'm ready to increase my weight?


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

You have just started to shoot a bow & until you have learned to shoot it properly & do EVERY THING automaticly I would not advise you to increase the weight, as instead of learning to shoot properly you will be struggling to pull your bow & get upset & possibly quite shooting. Stick with the lower weight for a month or so then add a 1/2 turn & see how it feels, you have at least 6 months to build up. Good Luck.


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Slow and steady....slow and steady...definitely give it a month or two at least. You increase your DW too fast, you struggle then you develop bad shooting habits.


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

You need to pick up 23lbs in 7 months, 3-4 lbs a month would work great.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

One more consideration: 

I think most bodybuilders would suggest a day of rest between shooting sessions to recover.
And when you are ready to tighten the limb bolts a bit, do it in the *middle *of a shooting session after you've warmed up, not before you start.
You will hardly notice the increase that way.
If it's too heavy next time, don't hesitate to turn it back down before shooting again. 

Just stay on it with no *long* layoffs and you'll get there easily by next fall.


----------



## pman (Jan 16, 2009)

This.


KRONIIK said:


> One more consideration:
> 
> I think most bodybuilders would suggest a day of rest between shooting sessions to recover.
> And when you are ready to tighten the limb bolts a bit, do it in the *middle *of a shooting session after you've warmed up, not before you start.
> ...


----------



## winmag458 (Mar 27, 2014)

While everybody is different a 2 to 3 pounds every couple of weeks if your are regularly shooting should be ok at first, then it will be more like a 1 pound every couple of weeks. If you can go to a gym do lat pull downs and curls, add some chest and shoulder work. My 12 son worked up to 60lbs on a easy pulling bow like a No Cam and Craze with this approach, my 9 year old daughter is up to 30lbs on her craze with shooting her once or twice a week. Just remember 60lbs on any given bow is not the same. The draw cycle of speed bow is much harsher.


----------



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

Fuel your body. Carbs before shooting. Protein within 30 minutes after shooting. Increase daily protein intake. Without the extra protein, it will be more difficult.

Don't be afraid to only do 1/4 turns. Once I reached 48#, I had to go with 1/2 turns. When I reached 50#, I could only do 1/4 turns.

I went from 35# to 53# RH bow (first bow). 43# to 53# when I switched to LH. The RH increase took longer than when I switched to LH for my 2nd bow. I am right handed, but left eye dominant.

I used the number of good shots per session to judge when I am ready for an increase in DW. I keep a log of my shooting. # of shots per set & number of sets per day. I do sets rather than shoot all my arrows in a row. Similar to weight lifting and other exercise when increasing muscle.

Each person is different. Rushing it may lead to injuries.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

PixieChinchilla said:


> At what point should I know that I'm ready to increase my weight?


When you can dominate the current draw weight. Otherwise, you will have to concentrate on being able to draw the bow instead of learning sheeting technique and execution. Under no circumstance and in no event should you allow your husband to rush you. It would be detrimental to your shooting development. Tell him to shoot his bow and let you shoot yours.

My wife is shooting a Genesis at 15.5# (draw and holding, no letoff). When and if she is ready to increase DW, she knows where the wrench is kept.


----------



## PixieChinchilla (Jan 3, 2016)

Thank you all for the advice! I've read through all of your responses and I'm taking all of your comments into consideration. I've been shooting a minimum of 50 arrows each day for a week now, and I plan to hold off on continuing to increase my draw weight for at least a few more weeks so that I can focus on my technique and accuracy. My husband and I are learning about archery together (he has experience with weightlifting, which is what he was basing his original thoughts on) so it is great to have this forum as a resource for my questions/concerns!


----------



## BoiseMike (May 4, 2014)

Breaking the 23 lbs into 7 months is less than 1 lb per week. That is solid counsel. When I first started I'd shoot "enough" then shoot some more at close range just to help condition me, even though my shots were crazy. I'd also recommend gym training to help conditioning. There are LOTS of muscles that tie into arms and back! Your husband can direct you there. 
I've got a sheet of "what I wish they told me on the way to the bow shop the first time". I'll send it to you. Good luck!


----------



## Elaina (Feb 27, 2016)

The key is to get as many arrows as possible down range, not only to enhance your muscle memory and build those muscles, but also to have superb form without even thinking about it; if you're shooting 50 arrows/day and have ****ty form, you're never going to be able to progress effortlessly like you need to. So, work on form, shoot as many arrows/day as you've been doing and you'll start to see improvement. I began at 39# DW when I was a beginner and in a month or so I increased to 45# DW and felt like my bow was broken, as it didn't phase me at all. Cliff notes version: good form helps a TON!


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

Don't overdo it. Slow a steady. I hadn't shot a bow in 13 years (I had a motorcycle accident 13 years ago that messed me up). Then I got a notion and bought me a Parker SideKick XP about a week ago. The bow shop had to back it down to 32 lbs, before I could draw it.

One of the bow techs at the shop was watching to said to me: "Keep your elbow above the level of your should as you draw. That way you'll use your stronger back muscles and not your weaker arm muscles". Well, when I tried it, he was right. It was so easy that I had them increase my draw weight up to 36 lbs - now that may not sound like a lot to many, but to me it is a personal victory

Thought I'd pass it along to you.

Bobby


----------



## sfsyunus (Oct 27, 2015)

My coach advised not to move up more than 4 pounds over 3 weeks. In terms of training, SPTs might help if can't shoot 5-6 times a week. But make sure to use correct form and not strain yourself. I'm currently trying to move from 32-36 pounds. I found that the key to pulling higher weights is not to draw with your bicep, try engaging your back muscles and keep in alignment. 
http://www.kslinternationalarchery.com/Training/SPTs/SPTs.html


----------



## m.humm6 (Nov 15, 2015)

I would reccomend moving up with poundage at whatever pace you feel comfortable at. Being a smaller female i understand the struggle of trying to up my poundage on my bow and struggling to pull it back. Slow and steady wins the race!


----------



## SparkyLB (Dec 27, 2015)

Your body will let you know. You can do pushups to help strengthen your upper body. Use your knees as the fulcrum instead of your toes. Go slowly and try now and then to increase your pull weight. You will know instantly if you need to take it back down, or not. Keep at it.


----------

